# Shadow created after product photography



## mariah1902 (Mar 4, 2020)

I have been trying to do some product photography for my e commerce website. Every time I try I tend to come up with an unwanted shadow. How can we eliminate the shadow?. Should I use Photo shop or I should try to eliminate it by changing the lighting?


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 4, 2020)

Change the lighting and try tethered shooting with constant light so you can see what you will get


----------

